# Indianapolis Gamers Unite!



## Chaldfont (Jan 23, 2008)

There's a new addition to the Indy gaming scene: The Arsenal Game Room & Cafe. This is a great place to meet up, play some games and eat some food.

There's a mini con there Saturday February 9th so come and check the place out. You can also meet other gamers at their forum here.

Selfishly, I want more people to go so I can get a weeknight rpg game going!


----------

